# .22 ammo deal



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A pretty good deal that I wanted to pass along.

$5.99 per 100.

https://www.natchezss.com/cci-22-long-rifle-mini-mag-rimfire-ammunition-56581.html


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Those bitches will not ship to Alabama. When I order from them I have to have it shipped to Mississippi. I have a trick up my sleeve though for them......can't disclose it except in private message if anyone is in same boat with the shipping. If I post it openly they might stop it some how.....
Lmao !!!!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

OOS already


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..some hoggy guy must have bought them out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That was quickie.


----------

